# Balder's Gate



## Rumey The Paladin (Sep 16, 2004)

Balders Gate


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 16, 2004)

look the only reason im saying this is because i inflicted these poor people with you.
STOP STARTING NEW THREADS WITH TWO WORDS.

P.S You dont even own baldurs gate why are you starting a thread about it.


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 16, 2004)

Why does Rumey only put a small statement??? What about Badur's Gate???


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2004)

Let's not start complaining at other people, eh, Seth? 

 As for Baldur's Gate - I've seen it but never played it. Anyone here really got into it?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 16, 2004)

Done Baldur's Gate & Baldur's Gate II...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2004)

Is that a triumphant declaration, or an exclamation of weariness?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 16, 2004)

Dunno really... I enjoyed BG greatly... And completed each 3 times... I tried to do NeverWinter Nights, but my PC is too old!!!!

I miss BG and the others... Type of games I enjoy...


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 16, 2004)

Heres the thing Rumey is in fact my neibough and complaining about him is my best weapon. but if you wish for me to refrain i will.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2004)

Seth God Of Chaos said:
			
		

> Heres the thing Rumey is in fact my neibough and complaining about him is my best weapon. but if you wish for me to refrain i will.


 That would be great - although I appreciate it's a personal humour, it does mean that's a humour that won't necessarily make sense to other members. It could give the wong impression - so indeed, best not to.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 15, 2005)

What about Balders Gate?
 No Comprende....
             xxxKYExxx


----------



## kaneda (Jul 19, 2005)

well i don't get what the point of this thread is, but baldur's gate 1 is one of the greatest games ive ever played, having problems with bg2 (but thats because im not playing it enough and the mages are doing my head in). But great games.


----------



## Patrician (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody (alive) here still plays BG series and thinks it is one of the best, if not the best, games there ever was? I usually play it once a year, can't get bored with that game. 

P.S.

Balder's Gate


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2007)

One of the best games I have ever played - and has yet to be beaten.
Though interestingly, Bioware are developing a new game in a different world set, (Dragon Age I think). I hope that they try and recreate the single player aspects present in Badurs, however I think at the moment MMORGPs and multiplayer aspects of games are the money makers, single player just does not bring in the money for the major developers - unless of course you are Blizzard and have at least on whole country worshipping a game..


----------



## Patrician (Oct 7, 2007)

Overread said:


> One of the best games I have ever played - and has yet to be beaten.
> Though interestingly, Bioware are developing a new game in a different world set, (Dragon Age I think). I hope that they try and recreate the single player aspects present in Badurs, however I think at the moment MMORGPs and multiplayer aspects of games are the money makers, single player just does not bring in the money for the major developers - unless of course you are Blizzard and have at least on whole country worshipping a game..




True, all of it. There was talk of BG 3 some time ago, shame that nothing came out of it...Only game that nears BG is Planscape: Torment, imho...

Concerning Dragon Age: I played with an idea to open a thread on it. I must have been at least 4 years when I first heard of that game, are they working on it still or is that project canceled?


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2007)

As far as I know the project is still on, its just that they are currently working on the robot game - once that is done I think this is the next project in the bag.


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 8, 2007)

Baldur's Gate 1 (along with Tales of the Sword Coast) is probably the greatest RPG of it's kind ever made. Gameplay, graphics, story - it had it all. I lost count of the number of times I restarted and tried different race/class combinations and didn't get bored once. BG2 and Icewind Dale were both good, but didn't come close story-wise to BG1.

Of course I nicked Drizz't's swords and armour to help me on my way...


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 9, 2007)

I played BG2 before BG1, so naturally I got a bit frustrated with the interface. 
Then I discovered BG TUTU (play BG1 with the BG2 engine), so I loved it


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 9, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> I played BG2 before BG1, so naturally I got a bit frustrated with the interface.
> Then I discovered BG TUTU (play BG1 with the BG2 engine), so I loved it



I thought BG2 actually gave you too many possibilities for race/class combinations (all those kits). Sometime less is more.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Heh, you'd better not see the PrC mod for Neverwinter Nights then 



> Containing 32 new classes, Complete 3.5 Psionics with 4 Base classes, 5 Prestige classes, 190 powers, and over a 100 feats, Spellbook code that allows Sorcs and Bards to gain spells while taking Prestige classes AND allows for new base class casters, a complete rewrite of Domains to create 46 new ones, a complete PnP Poison system, a revamp of the casting system, plus a host of tools and code switches for builders


 
Oh, and about 30 races.


----------



## Quokka (Oct 12, 2007)

Loved BG... not that I ever finished it, restarted way too many times for that, though I think I got reasonably close at one time. Lots closer at least than I did with BG2, again mainly due to restarting for that perfect character. 

My favourite though was Icewind Dale 2, I think they got the game engine/setup about perfect by that stage and creating the whole party suited me as I used to do it in the BG games for atleast half the characters anyway and then I'd use the remaining places to shuffle between the other characters so that I didnt miss out all together on the story lines. Once again never actually finished IWD2 either .


_Go for the eyes Boo, GO FOR THE EYES!!_


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 12, 2007)

Who needs a perfect character anyway? I've built a few, but the fun is in creating a realistic character with flaws and failures, which you learn to use your allies to support, and develop tactics which emphasize your strengths.


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2007)

A dark dark time has just begun: EA is getting bioware!!

BioWare: Press Kit and Releases


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooo!


----------

